# Mk Ii Gary Liming Based Rotary Table



## Chris S (Jul 17, 2015)

I thought I would share the MKII version of my Gary Liming based rotary table.  I actually built this for a friend that traded me a TIG for it (would have done it for free but hey...I needed a Tig).  I wanted something where you didn't need a wall wart to power the Arduino controller and more of a "pendant" style controller.  The hand held controller was cast in aluminum at home as well as the motor mount.  Not shown is the driveshaft which I home anodized in blue.  To power the Arduino I added a small board with an 8V regulator and it seems to work OK so far.  There is a lot of fussy soldering going this route but I was happy with the result.  The hand held controller is connected to the main box via a 9 pin D sub connector.  This is a minimum and even at this I had to put the reset switch on the main box.


----------

